# Coolest ride/kickdown ever



## Matt aka Sparks

So it was a day started off bad, I woke up to a pounding noise and a cop and a few workers staring at me curled up in my bag riding an IM to Chicago. The town was Mt. Morris, IL. I got up shoved my shit in my bag and started rolling a cigg, making casual conversation with the ones the so rudely awoke me, just acting like I had done nothing wrong. They day starts getting way better immediately. The workers kicked me down a pair of gloves, and bull shitted with me about how much they hated trains and how much I loved them and the cop was as friendly as can be. As it turns out he used to catch fish to give to hobos as a kid. Anyway the cop wrights me a ticket but files it as a traffic violation and as soon as the workers left gave me directions on how to sneak around the yard and catch back out. I decided not to push my luck and just hitch the rest of the way as I was only 140 miles or so away. My first ride wasn't anything special, only 7 miles down the road to the next town where I was able to grab some hot grub. The next ride though was awesome as fuck. The dude was only able to take me 30 miles but he stopped by his house to make me a couple sandwiches, when we got inside he commented on the smell of his house saying "it was the cats... and the bud drying in the other room." Unfortunately it was all too wet for him to kick any of that down though he did give me a handful of Vicodin. The really cool part was he commented on my alice pack, saying he had a bunch of them up stairs and I could have one if I wanted. Mine was pretty beat up so I accepted an followed him up stairs. This guys had tens of thousands of dollars worth of military surplus gear both current U.S. issue and WWII/WWI era stuff. As well as some foreign military gear. He ended up kicking me down the new alice, a desert storm sleeping bag rated to -50 with a water proof cover and compression sack that makes it all the size of a basket ball, a new belt, half gallon rubber canteen that clipped to belt, ammo belt pouch, some misc straps, water purification tablets, and a few other pouches. He would have gave me more but I didn't want to carry it all. All in all a pretty fucking sweet ride. Then icing on the cake, as soon as he dropped me off the first person I seen smoking I bummed a cigg off of smoke me out. Then some old guy gave me five bucks outta nowhere. Not a bad day at all.


----------



## mittens

fuck dude, that sounds like a pretty good day. i figgured i was doing good when i got picked up by a hunter and he gave me a cold cheeze burger and a beer.


----------



## FawnDroke

That's a good catch man.

When I was thumbing through South Cali last my guy and myself got this ride who dropped us off right beside these punk kids that were going to a show in Santa Barbara. They gave us the address to a place called the BIKO house (they would have taken us with them but their van was full of gear) So we stood by the highway and tried to catch a ride and make it there by the time the show started. We weren't having any luck at all and we were there for a good three or four hours. Just about when we thought that there was no hope in getting a ride, a car pulled to the side and let us in. It was this guy from Mexico (he had Mexico plates and everything) and his two dogs. He drove us to this weird gypsy compound to feed his horses and then drove us right up to the BIKO house after giving us some organic walnuts and figs. While we were at this show we met some kids that let us stay at their house for the night (The Pink Mail Box) The next day we caught a ride with them to Ojai and saw another show. Then we got another ride to Ventura with some kids and stayed at one of the girl's parent's houses and in the morning her friend drove us to Venice Beach, which was our destination. It was the best thumbing trip I've had.


----------



## TheNewKid

I got a hitch in the back of a Uhal yesterday. Shit was bad ass. Well, that and riding on the top of a truck for 50 miles holding on to a ladder.


----------



## Justin

this summer i kept getting the easiest and best kickdowns of my life while attempting to hitch down the california coast. First it was a bible thumber guy that bought us a hotel room and gave me and my friend like fifty dollars or something..which we spent on booze and smokes. and then this really awesome girl from Santa maria convinced her mom to drive us like three hours south and then gave us 80 dollars afterwards. One day i hope to be that awesome ride somebody gets out of bumfuck nowhere, with a half gallon and a pack of smokes for every and anybody that wants it


----------



## dharma bum

i was kicked down (two days ago) an old Dana Designs Terreastroplane backpack, i think it's like 5-6,000 ci, to me that used to belong to a murderer. apparently, some dude from macon, ga, shot and killed both his parents a while back. he was sent to proson and escaped. from what i know, he was squatting behind some car dealership in the woods for about 4 yrs. either he left on his own or he was escorted out, but either way, a buddy of mine found his camp. all kinds of stollen shit. a rolex, nice GPS, etc. on the pack there was still an identification tag that read (and mind you that this had been sitting outside for a looooong time, so parts are missing..), i'll write it out as it reads:

"........steal from the......
.......less.
....'ve nothing better....
.....than find you and ...
....n you. out."

seriously, that's what it says. the backpack is falling apart with certain straps worn off and such. pretty cool kickdown, though.

it's still a great pack... WAY too big, but free anyways.


----------



## bob freaky

Man.. What if that guy finds you and ....n you. out!


----------



## dharma bum

they caught him a while back... i think.


----------



## gingerbreadman

ok i get a 300 mi ride to pencicola FL by this gut that owns his own "incence" company. he was just starting out so it isn't in stores yet but you can find the stuff on x3hi.com, thats his site. anyways after the interductions he swervs a little bit and said "sorry man im high as fuck", that was when i knew it was gunna be a good ride. he smoked joint after joint, blunt after blunt, the whole way. bought us some subway, and then when he droped us off he gave us a shit load of free samples.


----------



## R315

Once going through New Mexico, these two mexican guys picked me up. They gave me some pumpkin pie and a bag of shrooms. That was pretty good.


----------



## hshh

i got picked up by a guy in a lambo


----------



## Monkeywrench

Best ride: In White Haven, PA, my road dog and I had been all day long with no luck. If you're not familiar with White Haven, PA.. it's basically one huge gas station with an Arby's. After 12 hours of either baking in the sun, or being rained on by clouds from out-of-butt-fuck-nowhere, a pickup truck with a bigass horse trailer attached to it pulls up. The driver hardly says a word other than "get in" and "where ya headed? you sure?". We climb up into the trailer with horses on either side of us and ride through the Allegheny mountains for about 115 miles. Beautiful ride. Even at night. 

Best kickdown: Sex, a shower, and $75. Thank you, San Fransisco.


----------



## bryanpaul

this girl gave me and girlfreind 2 diamond engagement rings ....she had just left this dude and when she dropped us off she was like "man fuck him" and gave 'em to us ...said they were worth about 500 $$....we sat on 'em for a while then found ourselves broke and getting ready to experience the joys of detoxin off booze....got 30 dollars fom some strip mall "we buy gold" type place


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx

the best ride i got was to ohio when I was heading to winston salem from Raleigh in NC. The lady was heading to a foghat show in her hometown. the best kickdowns, (besides weed in CA, fuck ive got more weed than rides on onramps.) are probably 100 kicks a couple times, once when i just found a cart worth of oranges from the grocery dumpster in my hometown. lady sees me pushin the cart and gives me twenty bucks then stops again like two minutes later in traffic with 80 more dollars. Definate southern hospitality.


----------



## andthesaloon

Some woman gave us a skunk last year in Jacksonville.


----------



## LeatherTrampGypsy

I hitched a ride from these Germans driving an empty Uhal. They closed the back door, it was completly dark. Couldnt see your hand in front of you. Couldnt find my dogs leesh so he was sliding back & forth in the back, felt so bad. It was a good laugh.


----------



## spoonreceptacle

I'd worry about them opening the door and takin me out back deliverance stylez, creepy uhal man. 

Best kickdown: I just got kicked off the mall. She said she'd give me 10 bucks to play a song for her, i did, i played another with a broken string, got another 20$, she took me to a bar, bought me ribs and pints, she was impressed by free pool. She took drove me to our camp. picked up my buddy and his dog, bought beer, a bag of weed, and brought us to her parents condo, they were selling and no one was staying there. We had showers, fed the dog, drank alot, ordered pizza, drank more. The next day i woke up next to her, we got more pizza, a ride to the highway with lots of cash and all her change and a bag of herb n food. i consider it all one kickdown. good night.


----------



## spoonreceptacle

oh ya best ride: A 3 day tour of newfoundland with a photographer. First day i met him on the ferrie we drove around all day, i camped, he was in a hotel, next day after a few rides by coincidence he picks me up again and i got a 3 day tour around newfoundland for free he wanted a co-pilot, i wanted to see the sights and was alone and very broke. I guess it's kinda one ride.


----------



## crustythadd23

This started of terrible then finally turned out great
One day me, 2 friends & a dog were trying to hitch out of vegas back to LA. first started off at the tropicana on ramp till got dark, no luck, walked south to the TA, asked people for ride, still no luck, ended up finding a spot to sleep, next morning hit the on ramp for about 2 hours till police told us to get off, so we hit the TA again, no luck still, dark falls, we hit the freeway started walkin to the next on ramp south, last one till miles & miles, crashed out on some dirt field behind a bunch of big rocks, woke up next morning extra early, lookin around at this spot thinkin well probably have no luck at all now. but ten minutes being there this guy with a caravan stops, tels us to get it, finally a ride! takes all the way, buys us breakfast & once we hit our destination he buys us lunch & gives us 80 bucks.

Vegas sucks!


----------



## dahllia

pretty badass gear dude i need somthing like that haha ineed better gear!!

me and my road dog got picked up by Monica Munez (a famous dancer now that was in the movie Foot Loose) she loved us. she bought us a fancy hotel for the night, plane tickets to memphis TN (so we wouldnt miss my road ddog's kids bday) $100 a dog carrier for the plane and paid for the dog and dinner and breakfast. it was pretty awesome.


----------



## kain

Me and my boy dublin caught a ride from a mail truck a few years back. i got to play "scarface" on xbox in the back with the secondary driver while dublin shot the shit with the primary. 

on my way back to atlanta (same run) I got a ride from an ice cream truck. he gave me 25 buck in quarters and all the ice cream i could stomach before he dropped me off.


----------



## steelcitybrew

you got in the back of a Uhaul? in the dark? they closed the door and latched it?

thats crazy


----------



## Ithyphallic

I got picked up on Vancouver Island outside some gas station in buttfuck nowhere well after dark, was gonna give it another half hour then find somewhere to crash in the bushes when this big van rolls up. They pick me and my dog up and start blasting party music. Their headed to Tofino, my exact destination, and the passenger is shit drunk and their both bombing back whiskey and blasting tunes. Apparently they're on their way to meet up with friends at a campsite. By the end of the trip we're all pretty drunk and they offer for me to stay at their campsite which is awesome.

We sat around a fire, they kept feeding me booze and smokes and we rambled, laughed and shared stories most of the night. The next day I woke up and realized the campsite was right beside (literally RIGHT BESIDE) Poolsland, which is the place I was looking for but didn't have much of a clue as to it's location but "It's in Tofino, man".
Fucking awesome ride.


----------



## katbastard

back in 2001, i took my then girlfriend on her first hitch hiking trip, we where out about 4 months and found out we where preggo, so we where in a bind a bit, easter night got droped off in down town nashville, this church group picked us up got us a hodie and then paid for us to get married, paid upfront on the room for a month it was insane, i got a job and all that shit. me and julia where married for 7 years.


----------



## Cade

Was dropped off by a man only going to a small town 60 miles south of Arcata California. Stood at the onramp for the 101 for awhile, no cars, shit. Walked up to the 101 ignoring the signs that read "no pedestrians". Walked back down to the on ramp. Couple pulls up with an old sedan and invites me in. They said they saw me on the side of the 101 and decided to turn around to pick me up. We drove straight through to Arcata smoking bowl after bowl of primo and hash. Feels good man.


----------



## Ouija

I had just gotten separated from my dude in Salem VA, I got on a car and he didnt and by the time I saw he def wasn't gettin on it had sped up with the quickness. Since we had planned for this type of thing it was all good and I stayed on to the next place which was Bluefield WV... dunno if any yall been thru that trainyard but it sucks because its hilly and drab as hell. Anyway stayed on and left heading north to Ohio. bout 1am the train comes to a stop on the side of some huge fxckin mountain, on the other side a huge river and no lights in sight for miles. Turns out it was an area outside of a a yard used to store cars; engine dislocated from the cars and left with me sittin there like wtf?! cold and in the middle of the kentucky/wv wilderness with nothin but a small knife and some potato chips. fxck this is a long story already. i sleep on the car, wake up, walk somethin like 7-8 miles till finally i see a town. got no $ and no food/water left, then i see a few guys sittin on some atvs next to the rails. i walk up askin about some water, which they didnt have, but then they hit me up with some ice cold beers, a bag of smoke, some pills of some sort i dont remember, and showed me a spot i could camp in till the next train. over the next 2-3 days they came out to my campsite edvery few hours with drinks and food, took me atv'in in the mud, kept me drunk and stoned and loaded me up with food for when i headed out, shxt was rediculous. def a great kickdown to make up for a shxtty 2 days of walking and riding


----------



## sopchoppy

. . . . .


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

I recently was hitching out of Hopland (I live near Ukiah, california).
Well this local Pomo (native american) guy picks me up in his
tow truck, we're talking horses as I work on a ranch and he used to do rodeo.
Well we are cruising past Santa Rosa and he says
'Hey see that high school ? It's named after my grandma Elsie"
In my head I'm going NO FUCKING WAY !! WTF ! OMG!!
Shit he means Elsie Allen, crap I've read all her Pomo basketry books!

Turns out he is the grandson on Pomo woman Elsie Allen who was
one of the most well known & important Pomo / native american basket
makers in 'modern' times.
She went against cultural traditions and refused to destroy her
relatives baskets when they died and taught people Pomo basketry to keep
the craft alive !
So he tells me all about her, what it was like to grow up with her,
and how she taught him basketry.

I felt very honored.

This is just exactly why I love hitching.
Hearing amazing stories, meeting amazing people
and in turn sharing those stories.


----------



## venusinpisces

There have been so many but one amazing ride was in Mexico. I was hitching with another girl and she didn't speak a word of Spanish, while mine was cursory at best. So this guy stops and starts talking at us non stop so fast that he might as well have been from another planet for all that I could make out. Suddenly he veers off the highway and turns onto a dusty little side road. We then start discussing amongst ourselves at what point we're going to jump out and bail, whether the guy seems shady, etc. He then pulls into an area where a huge collection of maguey cactuses are growing. He gets out and starts checking the center of each cactus one by one while grinning the whole time like this is the most exciting activity in the world. ok. He doesn't find what he's looking for, apparently, and then gets back into the car and drives around crazily. We are curious by now and not suspicious anymore. The driver then stops at a house and motions to a woman who brings over a 2 liter of clear liquid. He hands it to us and says "pulque". Oh! We had been talking about pulque, a homemade Mexican alcoholic drink that is supposed to be good for you and a hangover cure. We didn't know it then but pulque is made from the fermented sap of the Maguey, which is also the source of tequila. The guy was actually really nice and he dropped us off not too far after that with the whole two liter which we proceeded to drink throughout the day. The alcohol content must have been really low because I never got more than a slight buzz and wasn't even hung over the next day.


----------



## chaosfactorxx

So, last year, me and my road dog were in Philly, and had just gotten a bunch of new gear and were getting rid of our old stuff. My road dog puts this cowboy hat out so if anyone else wanted it, they could take it. About 5 mintues later, this guy and his friend walk up and ask about the hat, so i tell him he can take if he wants it, we talk for a few minutes and my road dog asks if the guy knows where to get any bud. The guy says he's got some errands to do, but he'll be back in an hour. So we waited, and I was a bit skeptical about if he'd actually come back, but he shows up with an eighth of dank ass weed, so we invite him to smoke and he says yes. After we smoke he asks us if we need a place to crash/shower/eat and we say yes. We get to his house and it turns out he's a super awesome weed dealer. He smoked us up for like, 3 days, let us play Call of Duty, gets us drunk and as we're leaving, he gives us an eighth of mushrooms and another 3 eighths of weed and buys us bus tickets to NY. Definatly one of the best kicks ever.

As for the best ride ever? Me and my ex had gotten weed of another guy in Mass and we were talking about our hometowns and I mention that I'm for the outskirts of Philly, it turns out that he's driving pretty much to my hometown and offers us a ride there. Which was perfect cause we'd been thinking about heading south anyways and it was a 6 hour ride. He smoked us up the whole time and gave us smokes. Definatly one of the cooler ride I've had.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Sweet. I love Army Navy stuff. I would've unloaded him  I would've taken everything I could. I have a CFP-90, which is about 2.5 times bigger then an ALICE. You should've gotten some MREs, those things are awesome. Some of them at least 
Best I ever got was $80 out of nowhere in Philly by some old guy walking a poodle in the park xD


----------



## L.C.

Coolest ride was cool because it was so rare. Me and my girl/ road-dog at the time hitched an ambulance and it pulled over. We weren't to sure about running up to it on account of getting into lagal trouble. It didn't move so we ran up to it, and it was an ambulance that was bought by a private owner. He had bought it for his construction business, and hadn't changed the outside paint. The wierd thing was that he just had all his teeth pulled, and had a mouth full of cotten. So we really couldn't understand a single word he was saying. Kickdowns; my favorite is when someone takes you to Wal-mart and tells you to get anything you want. When this happens I always forget all the cool things I really wanted, and I'm too modest to ask for a laptop, psp, portable dvd player, or any other high-end merchandise. M y old man would always kick me down good shit when I passed through. He'd collect stuff from flea markets and yard-sales until I'd visit home again. He'd always have a tent, tent, fishing gear, portable radios, and other shit relative to the lifestyle. I always liked drug kickdowns. I liked the 2 dollar bill I got.


----------



## Blackout Beetle

Well just recently I was on my way to Telluride and I was all screwed off hungover as living hell and these people pull over I'm like fuck it whats up I open the car door and its full of fucking thirty packs and shit I'm like oi fam I dont really care where your going, middle of nowhere, great! Nah they actually were going ten miles in the right direction so I got in and slammed an icehouse, they gave me like 5 beers, a gigantic sticky nugget, ten bucks and an almost full pack of marlboro reds. OI! dude, sent my trip in the right fuckin direction


----------



## acer910

best ride: i was walking from memphis proper to olive branch, about 11 miles. i was tired as fuck, freezing and it was raining the entire time. i thought the flying j was on the edge of olive branch, and i was technically right, it just wasnt the edge closest to memphis. so its an extra 3 miles. well by this time is about 1045 at night, raining, pitch black. i quit thumbing once it got dark cus i figured nobody would pick me up in the dark. well this dude pulls over, hes got zero hair on his face or head (no eyebrows!) which was kinda weird.. the ride was only a few miles, but it was the best cus it couldnt have came at a better time.

best kickdown was technically a trade, but it was me trading a 5 dollar walmart sweater for a 125 dollar patagonia down vest. thevest itself kinda sucked, but i took it to a outdoor store that sells patagonia stuff and they accept it no questions asked, and gave me 125 dollars store credit. fuck yeah.


----------



## Blackout Beetle

I got my first hundo spot last summer too. We all needed a beer too this chick taps me on the shoulder in the ampm parking lot scares the shit out of me, I'm like whats up yo, shes like here and hands me a hundred dollar fucking bill. Me and one of my road dogs Lobo both had no gear so were like, ok well gear up and shit. We woke up the next day with nothing we wanted and enough for 4 peoples wake up nin the bushes in newport... lol thats what you get for being scumbags. But it was a fatty kickdown.


----------



## HoboGrow

Jumped off my train ever right outside of spokane with two other people met a profesor and his wife. gave us water apples and 20 bucks. made another 40 dollars within the 10 mile hitch to town. ate dank ass food got a ton of beer and cigs and an epic squat for the night not bad.


----------



## Blackout Beetle

This high school principal in Austin kicked us down three separate times outside some bar on 6th street. First he gave us a twenty which we were stoked about anyway, then he came by later and gave us another 20 spot, then later a hundo. Haha! then we got a hoty and some hooker showed up looking for some dude that used to live there and smoked a bunch of hubbas with us and left. Hahaha


----------



## eurekascastle

best kick down by far was when me and my old man and manbearpig were tramping around georgia in 10 degree weather sleeping in piss thin sleeping bags with a tarp thrown over us for our tent having to shake off the snow every couple minutes. when we got sick of trying to sleep we walked to a waffle house where this dude bought us a meal and asked what we needed. we just replied honestly better sleeping bags. he goes give me 10 min and i'll be back. sure enough he comes back 10 mins later with 2 army mummy sleepingbags. those fuckers are legit. you can sweat in those when it's snowing outside. definitely saved our lives.


----------



## Kamera

weirdest most badass ride your never ganna believe

me and my buddy were goin up north on the 101 to eureka and we were in willits and we'd been there for over an hour when a guy pulls over in his truck and tells us he's going to arcata and he'll take us straight to where we need to go but before he lets us in he says "just to let you fella's know i own a chain of pot dispensaries from lake county up to del norte so if you try and rip me off ill kill you" then shows us the huge gun he's packing in his waist. We got in and the guy is pretty upset but is still cool to us, he tells us some trans guy he had workin for him who he also was in love with decided he didnt wanna stay with him so he was determined to go to arcata and find him. we smoked hella dank weed and started driving this guy calls his friend and says "hey check this out 'so and so' quit and took off to arcata and im ganna find that little bitch, go tell all those loser bum transients on the plaza that if they wanna score 20 pounds of my shit they'll find her for me"

we pass the humboldt county line drinking mountain dew after mountain dew because this guy always keeps 50 24 packs in the back of his truck cuz "he dont mess around with his drinks" and right as we cross the humboldt county line he hooks us up with half an ounce to keep and then gets a text message and gets really upset again and does the weirdest thing of the whole trip and calls a local eureka cops personal cell phone and talks to him on a first name basis and they say somthing along the lines of this

Driver:"hey can you give dispatch and call and tell them that im lookin for .... in arcata somewhere and i got 20 pounds for which one of your guys finds hin first"
Cop:"alright ill get dispatch right on that"
Driver:"yeah ok im driving up from clearlake im ganna make a stop in garberville do you want me to pick you up some company?"
Cop: "haha fuck no not after the last tweeker slut you brought us from there haha ill steer clear of that thanks"
Driver: "alright ill be up there in about an hour and a half"

he tells us that he gets his way whether he has to use the cops or not cuz he's got them on the payroll and they've never raided him. Then he starts trying to talk me and my buddy into going to arcata and trying to find this guy but we wernt going for it. this guy was hella cool took us all the way to eureka with no trouble and gave us that fat sack of weed, its just interesting he had the power to just call the cops personally and tell them what to do.


----------



## Dead horse

I was in Chilliwack B.C. 3 years ago flying a sign trying to get back to Ontario, I made 185 the first day and put it on a pre-paid credit card. As I walked back from the money mart i loaded the card on the sun was kind of going down and i thought to myself "well 185.00 of it is on plastic not so i won't touch it but i want a couple tall cans to drink when i pass out next to the dumpster behind ricky's restraunt so i'll fly a quick one before the sun is completely gone in the rain) I got to the spot and stood there for 5 minutes before i gave up outta exhaustion and walked off the middle island. Across the street in the parking lot of burger king thinking about how wet my gear was from the rain i heard "Hey! buddy! Hey!" Thinking to myself " I got blisters lady I'm not running out there for fast food in the rain when the sight of mcdonalds made me just wanna puke after living of it on the road for so long i was gonna walk away but she persisted. Finally gave in to the urgent calls from the women and hopped out to the middle island once again towards a GMC Jimmy with the window rolled down to see a cute younger blonde women in her 20's smiling and giddy in the driver's seat reach over to the smiling male occupant and grab something from him and pass it to me. Turned out to be a fat stack of 20's as I took it from her feeling like criminal for not wanting to count in in the public eye took it into the burger king washroom and flipped the pieces of paper. 300.00!!!!


----------



## 3knd

I hitched in front of a bus stop, got picked up...and kicked down some bud. That's always cool


----------



## Dead horse

Ithyphallic said:


> "It's in Tofino, man".
> .


 Tofino's awesome!


----------



## 3knd

Worcestor. I was hangin' out in front of subway with a banjo and some guy walked passed and kicked me down this heady joint.
Then I got wicked paranoid because I had an ass pain that I thought I was gonna die from. Worth it.


----------



## 3knd

Oh wait, I posted something in this section...Fuck.


----------



## Rager

bout a year ago i had just lost my dog of three years on the road in Livonia LA "he was hit by a UP worker that didnt even stop...at 5 am im sitting on the side of the road holding my dead dog in my arms. of course cops did nothing but tell me if i had a job n house with my dog behind a fence he would still be alive" banned officially from that parish due to they dont like my kind..shitty day to say the least..made my way up to waycross GA in a day or two...flying a sign in the rain balling due to the loss of my bestfriend who was my 1st dog on the road...when i get enough to get a motel i head over to that shitty crack motel next to wallmart. the owner basically tells me we dont rent to you "train people" anymore i guess kids have fucked rooms up..i winged the fuck out on here saying it was just me in the room explained my situation of my dog and told her to fuck off. i started headed back out in the rain when she chased me down and apologized and gave me a room for 10$. In the time it took me to shower and dry off my story had be told to other quests and a couple that had been staying there knocked on my door. I opened the door and there stood this tiny month old hound pup at my feet surrounded by puppy food, toys, collar leash and a plate of dinner for me ....its been a year and roscoe p coal train is the rare breed called a plott hound perfect for my choice of lifestyle. He is atleast in my eyes the best kickdown i've ever gotten on the road.


----------



## bryanpaul

^ awesome fuckin story........


----------



## daveycrockett

icant even remember ive hitchedso many times but coming out of miami international airport a fellow picked me up coming right out of the terminal gave me aride to hollywood and 200 bucks for the bus i just wanted to go to lejuene to get to the beginning of 95 but.... another fellow driving a truck about 5 7 yrs later gave me a ride south carolina to philly one shot and something to eat, and and and and and bu ti do the same thing for other people when i can


----------



## Driftwhistler

The absolute first time I hitched, the people who picked us up smoked us a bowl in the car and sent us on our way with a sizable nug. Right before they picked us up, I'd been bitching about how east coast weed never gets me high anymoh, I just get body highs at the most, and the shit they gave us knocked me on my ass. The next day, hitching back out, I found $20 on the ground and we blew it on awful burritos that got my butt buddy sick, probably because he's got a bad gluten allergy but also because they smelled like a trash can fart and tasted even better worse.

edit: not really the coolest, but it was kinda rad, somewhat misleading for a first-time experience.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Best one is a full size 2011 American Map atlas signed by the couplle who drove us such a long way and paid for food and cigarettes for us for a few days and one time a joint while hitchin through ar can sasssss


----------



## wildboy860

so far... its been either my 1st backpack that i used when i hit the road, it was an old school badass EMS backpack that a frfiend kicked me down. or this past mardi gras infront of check point charlies i got my 1st hundo kickdown.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

got me a small internal EMS at a flea market full of gear for 50 bucks. good mid grade packs. ive beat mine pretty well with not much damage


----------



## aliciaandthebear

my road dog and i had been thumbing outta boone for about an hour and a half, two hours, and seriously beginning to regret that we (without thinking) refused a ride from a man who was heading to the place we were actually going. we are standing right in front of the long ass driveway to a house and suddenly a white SUV pulls into the driveway, guy pops his head out and says he lives 30 miles down the road and can take us 30 minutes down the freeway. he ends up offering to smoke us down at his friend's house. when we we go inside and its this $2 million dollar huge ass oak paneled shit with this cat junglegym and acres and acres of farmland outside. he smokes us down with his long ass sherlock pipe and drives us outta his way, 45 miles the rest of the way. hell yeah.


----------



## Oddman

I gave myself five days to get from Berlin to Lisbon, about 1800 miles. I wasn't doing too great the first day, since I only got to the other side of Germany, and then it started getting dark, which always means crap hitchhiking. Except today! Because I found two old Norwegian guys who were on their annual migration south to Spain. And that was absolutely fucking perfect for me, and they decided I was good people and took me the whole way - but not only that, one of them (the one who was driving me) put me up secretly in his motel room the first night and then bought me a second bed the second night, and he also paid for all my meals, and these were awesome meals, and he entertained me the whole time with tales of his old hitchhiking days. His friend was slightly more surly and thrifty but he told me about when he was a trucker before the borders all got opened up and poor Spanish border agents would demand a cut of your cargo before you could enter the country, such as two herrings if you were hauling a truckload of herrings. At the end of it in Valencia he also handed me 35 euros ($50). Motherfucking gravy train! THAT'S who I should send a postcard to! I'm sending postcards to a few people I met in Europe, and I have a couple postcards I didn't know who to send to.


----------



## kriminalmisfit

Best ride was in Denver the day after 4/20 this year. I'm flying a sign somewhere off of highway 70, just trying to rack up a few bucks in the early afternoon but it wasn't happening. I ended up walking back to the gas station with a pocketful of change just thinking I would get a cup of coffee, but when I walked up this middle aged hippy type lady approached me, her car was full of outdoor shit, books, a bike, a small annoying dog among other things. So she ended up taking me with her after I said I was going to grand junction. 
Turns out she was on the way back to SLC after displaying the pipes and weed books she made/wrote at a 4/20 pot convention in Denver. she was headed to SLC but said she'd be spending 2 days in Moab before that and would I like to join her? The response was a resounding "hell yes!". So we headed down to moab, Utah where she put me in a hostel for 2 nights, and took me to arches national park as well, which was a once in a lifetime experience for me. (We went to grand monument national park too as we passed thru GJ). 

So after 2 bad ass days in Moab, she took me to SLC and her place, I met her son who was my age and normal as fuck. Anyway, I crashed at her house, the next day I pulled weeds and mowed her lawn, she took me to a post office to send some mail and sent me on my way to Ogden yard with a 20 spot and a pack of pall malls.


Best kick down was in Colorado Springs.. Me and a buddy were flying a sign that said "get us stoned" or something to that effect. A truck pulled up with a guy and a girl and they told us to hop in, they would smoke us up with honey oil. So they did just that, and handed me down a bad ass army coat! (Insect repellent!)


----------



## kriminalmisfit

Also, some Filipino kids I roomed with at the hostel got me drunk.


----------



## briancray

Hitched a ride with a group of hippies to Laytonville. Pockets, Bumble Bee and Mathis, and two girls. They all gas jugged at each town we were in...let me off in Laytonville and hooked me up with a free eighth of weed and a hit of some damn good acid in exchange for a 2008 Atlas that was given to me. That was my coolest drug kickdown.


----------

